

Notion ink adam price, specs beat ipad, but not release date - dicma1
http://technabob.com/blog/2010/02/15/notion-ink-adam-price-specs-release-date/

======
bradleyland
I hate to be a pessimist, but "call me when it ships." I've read so many
articles about "iPad killers" (before and after the iPad launch) that I've
become entirely desensitized to their promises. I feel a great deal of
reservation about rewarding companies with my time, attention, and admiration
until they ship an actual device.

------
ydant
I'm interested in this device mostly for the Pixel Qi screen. Luckily some
other tablets are coming out that will be using that as well (supposedly), but
the Notion had the most interesting feature-set of the bunch. The amount of
hype followed by absolute silence is getting to be annoying, though.

